# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Climea forte opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

W końcu udało mi się znaleźć coś dla siebie, czyli dla kobiet w okresie menopauzy do stosowania wspomagająco w celu poprawy samopoczucia w okresie klimakterium ;-) Naprawdę wspomaga poprawę samopoczucia, zmniejszyła sie podatność na nerwowość i stres, a także nie czuję się juz tak zmęczona w ciągu dnia, moge normalnie funkcjonować. 
Zawsze byłam przeciwna suplementom diety, ale te tabletki mogę śmiało polecić!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam i jestem zadowolona, może to sugestia, ale czuję się o niebo lepiej, kiedys nie mogłam spać, a teraz oczywiście Tak, nie miałam siły w ciagu dania, chodziłam podenerwowana, a Climea zrobiła swoje i jest oki.

POLECAM!!!! ANNA (52 lata)

----------


## torib

Ja również polecam, stosowałam wiele suplementów kiedy dopadła mnie menopauza, ale nie działały, stwierdziłam, że do trzech razy sztuka i zakupiłam Climea forte. Kobitki, jak ręką odjął. Minęły: uderzenia gorąca, nadpotliwość, rozdrażnienie. Jestem o wiele szczęśliwsza. Polecam.

----------


## Mariolka

Witam serdecznie,jestem tu Nowa i od jutra zaczne brać Climea forte.Mam nadzieje że te tabletki pomogą bo brałam już mase leków i nic!Tylko wydana kasa a samopoczucie coraz gorsze.Jeśli któraś z pań może mi coś wiecej powiedzieć na temat tego  leku to bardzo proszę.

----------


## savanah

Drogie Panie, stosuję Climea forte od 3 miesięcy i szczerze polecam. Odkąd biorę te tabletki zdecydowanie lepiej się czuję. Nie mam już uderzeń gorąca, które sprawiały mi tyle kłopotu zwłaszcza w pracy, czy miejscach publicznych, nadmierna potliwość również zmniejszyła się do minimum. Proponuję spróbować, może i Wam pomoże. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od miesiąca przyjmuje,początkowo rewelacja;wyciszenie,brak uderzeń gorąca,spokojny sen-niestety powrocilo jak bumerang złe samopoczocie i noce nieprzespane-co się dzieje.Miała ,któraś z was tak?Nie zrezygnowałam z niej,ale sama nie wiem co dalej?

----------


## Millena

Zużyłam dopiero połowę pierwszego opakowania, a efekty pojawiły się niemal natychmiast. Depresja minęła jak ręką odjął, skończyły się bezsenne noce, rozjaśnił mi się umysł a nawet okres się pojawił po miesiącu, a nie po dwóch jak ostatnio. Ogólnie nareszcie czuję się normalnie, aby nie przechwalić pisząc "świetnie", zdecydowanie gorąco polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę już od dwóch tygodni i nie ma żadnej poprawy. Małgosia (55 lat)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie;tak jak pisałam powyżej z początku brania rewelacja,biore od czerwca,ale dzis nie wiem co robić;od około 2lat nie miesiączkuje tymczasem podczas brania Clinea forte w tym miesiącu miałam miesiączke(bynajmiej tak to wyglądało całe5dni normalnego krwawienia),samopoczucie takie jak na początku(bez tabletek)uważam,że nawet takich leków nie powinno się brać bez konsultacji z ginekologiem(biore ,a buchanki mam nadal)może to były jakies zaburzenia ,a nie przekwitanie-mam 47lat.

----------


## N zarejestrowany

Po operacji jajnika menopauza dała się bardzo mocno odczuć. W dzień jakoś dawałam radę ale wieczory i noce to koszmar. Nie lubię reklam, ale postanowiłam wypróbować i szok. Po czwartej tabletce jak nowo narodzona. Teraz wiem, że żyję. To naprawdę pomaga. POLECAM !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa lata temu miałam operację usunięcia macicy i jajników.Praktycznie z dnia na dzień miałam menopauzę.zaczęłam brac climę i po kilku dniach czułam sie o niebo lepiej.Po dwóch latach  stwierdziłam,że chyba juz jej nie potrzebuję i odstawiłam na miesięc.Niestety znowu zaczęły sie uderzenia gorąca i budzenie się w nocy,więc sięgnęłam po nia ponownie i znowu mam spokoj.Moja mama bierze ja już kilka lat z małymi przezrwami i twierdzi,że dlatego tak świetnie wygląda.
Narazie będę ją brała bo mi bardzo pomaga,ale nie wiem co na to moja wątroba(poki co jest ok)muszę gdzieś poczytać czy to jej nie szkodzi
Ela  52 lata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam wręcz przeciwne zdanie natemat tego leku. Po zastosowaniu moje objawy menopałzy się nasiliły.  Kto Wam zapłacił za takie pozytywne opinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam wręcz przeciwne zdanie natemat tego leku. Po zastosowaniu moje objawy menopałzy się nasiliły.  Kto Wam zapłacił za takie pozytywne opinie.


Moze lepiej sie naucz pisac wyraz menopauza .... jednym pomaga innym niekoniecznie chyba musi i czy ktos musial komus od razu płacic jakąś kasę ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Climea forte jest do bani,poprzednio brałam zwykłą Climeę i była super,ale niestety nigdzie nie można jej kupić.

----------


## Marcelina mądra

Witam  
     Jestem przekonana,że większość opini jest manipulowana wiemy wszyscy jak to działa.
  Mnie po zastosowaniu tego leku wróciły uderzenia gorąca i inne  objawy złego samopoczucia równiez.
 Zanim panie zdecydują się na samodzielną terapię lepiej zasięgnąć opini specjalisty oczywiście w tym przypadku ginekologa 
                                                                                           Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wiele innych leków nie każdy działa jednakowo u wszystkich, ja nie miałam krwawień od trzech miesięcy, czułam się fatalnie, fale gorąca, zmiany nastroju, zaniki pamięci, osłabienie, brak snu. Zaczęłam stosować Climea forte i wróciła miesiączka a inne dolegliwości minęły. Biorę od 4 miesięcy.
Monika 50 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pozdrawiam wszystkie panie! Climee forte biore od roku, jest to najlepszy [ i najtanszy]m produkt z tych, ktore dotychczas uzywalam. Nie moge brac hormony, ktore normalnie biora kobiety przy menopauzie, wiec wyprobowalam juz gdzie co. Dla mnie Climea forte jest rewelacja! Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od ok 1,5 roku nie miesiączkuje czy zażywanie Climea Forte może doprowadzić do tego, że znowu zacznę mieć miesiączkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzień dobry..ja zaczęłam brać od dzisiaj bo już sobie nie radzę z uderzeniami gorąca w dzień są słabsze natomiast w nocy non stop mnie pot zalewa.Boję się je brać ponieważ mam niedoczynną tarczyce...POZDRAWIAM EWA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ..3 lata temu stwierdzono u mnie menopauzę pomino młodego wieku 35 lat ..odstawiłalam plastry zaczelam brać mabelle ..rok dokladnie działaly slabo ...przeszlam na clemea forte   jest silna radzilam sobie sobie suoer poza jedną rzeczą przuyylam 7 kg . Od wczoraj zmienilam na Falwit + .....zobaczymu co będzie dalej ......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od ok 1,5 roku nie miesiączkuje czy zażywanie Climea Forte może doprowadzić do tego, że znowu zacznę mieć miesiączkę?


Nie napisałaś ile masz lat. Powinnaś iść do ginekologa, aby ustalił przyczynę ustania miesiączki i dopiero się odpowiednio leczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie (53l.) zaczęło się 1,5 roku temu. Uderzenia gorąca co ok. 2 godziny. Trwało to przez 2 miesiące, ginekolog proponował hzl, ale uznałam, że to przetrzymam - jak większość kobiet od wieków, w końcu to nie choroba, lecz stan zgodny z naturą. I rzeczywiście samo przeszło. Przez 3 miesiące miałam spokój. Niestety - wróciło. Teraz, od 2ch miesięcy mam trzeci rzut. Po miesiącu "złamałam się" i  kupiłąm climeę. Zjadłam już prawie całe opakowanie i szczerze przyznaję, że nie widzę poprawy. Myślę, że u pań które piszą, że "jak ręką odjął" - następowało akurat wycofanie objawów opisanych przeze mnie wyżej. Nie będę już kupować podobnych specyfików. Raczej skupię się na zdrowej diecie z dużą ilością warzyw i soi. Pozdrawiam wszystkie "buchające". Kiedyś to się musi skończyć...........Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mm pytanie czy mogę brać Climea jak mam niedoczynność  tarczycy cały czas biorę i nic mi nie jet ale nie wiem czy dobrze robię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biorę z przerwami 3 lata,a mam 60 lat.Wiem,że żyję klimea mi pomogła nie mam potów i jestem weselsza.Wyglądam też zdrowo i młodo.Dla mnie super.

----------


## Kaśka57

Mi pomogło Menopauzin a próbowałam wielu różnych suplementów zanim trafiłam na niego. Teraz ponownie cieszę się życiem i czerpię z niego pełnymi garściami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziś dostałam okres po 4 miesiącach.climea jest rewelacyjna.Mariola 46 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 47lat w październiku tego roku,usunięto mi jeden jajnik i obrazu, jeszcze w szpitalu poczułam bardzo nieprzyjemne uderzenia gorąca,najgorzej nocą.Postanowiłam kupić clinea forte i naprawdę pomógł niemal natychmiast. Nie mam już tych objawów,martwi mnie tylko fakt,że moja figura się zmienia i piecze mnie skóra rąk i stóp, czy to możliwe, że to po tym leku? Nie chciała bym go obstawiać bo naprawdę czuje się bez porównania lepiej.Pozdrawiam wszystkie panie zmagają się z tym okropieństwem Renata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 49 lat od jakiegoś czasu męczą mnie zimne poty w nocy, łomotanie serca i niepokój. Poczytałam w necie i zapewne są to jakieś objawy menopauzy. Uległam reklamie i biorę Climeę na razie pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja biorę z przerwami 3 lata,a mam 60 lat.Wiem,że żyję klimea mi pomogła nie mam potów i jestem weselsza.Wyglądam też zdrowo i młodo.Dla mnie super.


Ale czytałaś ulotkę?. można ja brać pół roku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam wszystkie menopauzantki. Ja od 1,5 roku nie mam miesiączki ( miałam usuniętą macicę i jajnik), z uwagi na to, że nie mogę brać hormonów postanowiłam brać lecytynę plus wit A z B, mało skuteczne jak dla mnie,  teraz mam zamiar kupić climeę  , może ona poskutkuje, uderzenia gorąca wykańczają mnie, najgorzej jak jestem w sklepie na zakupach ( koszmar), ale cóż każda z nas to musi przejść, pozdro..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamiast brać apteczne świństwa wystarczy Omega 3, D3(zK2) i dieta - dużo warzyw i owoców, chude mięsko, ruch, ruch, ruch i dobra książka przed snem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam menopauzantki . Ja jestem już na pół opakowaniu Climei.  Jak na razie mogę powiedzieć, że jest lepiej niż przy braniu soi z wit a plus e, pozdro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Climeę biorę od ok. miesiąca, jestem na prawdę zadowolona, o niebo lepiej z napadami pocenia i uderzeniami gorąca, u mnie się sprawdziła czego i Wam życzę - Krystyna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DROGIE PANIE. Jedenaście lat temu miałam usuniętą macicę. Miałam wtedy 41 lat. PO ROKU wpadłam w sidła klimakterium . CAły czas z tym walczę i jestem już u kresu sił. Mam wiele innych chorób , które wykluczają HTZ. Więc zaczęłam brać krople homeopatyczne FEMINON. POMAGAŁY MI ALE w POLSCE ZOSTAŁY WYCOFANE. Zaczęłam sprowadzać z NIEMIEC. Ale od roku zauważyłam ,że słabo już działają a i ze zdobyciem był problem. Kupiłam climea forte. NIESTETY .Początkowo wydawało mi się , że działają. Ale to chyba psychika. Strasznie przytyłam, a uderzenia gorąca nasiliły się. Na dodatek dostałam silnego uczulenia, Niewiem czy słońce przy Climei ma wpływ na to. Jestem załamana. Biorę środki na uspokojenie, nie mogę sobie poradzić. Wciąż mi gorąco. Nawet zimą mam klimatyzację w aucie włączoną bo mam takie uderzenia gorąca. 10 lat już się tak męczę .MASAKRA

----------


## Nie zaejestrowany

Ja biorę Climea Forte od 4 miesięcy i czuję się fantastycznie Poprawa była już po drugiej tabletce Mogę normalnie spać i mam więcej energii .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak czytam te komentarze i dochodzę do wniosku że Climea faktycznie mocno ingeruje w organizm- ja zaczęłam birać ją od jakiegoś roku przy pierwszym podejrzeniu menopauzy- po jakimś miesiącu  wróciło normalne miesiączkowanie i tak jest do dzisiaj. Chociaż wyniki hormonalne mam w porządku boję się odstawić Climeę bo mam wrażenie że po prostu wrócą objawy menopauzy, w ogóle czuję się uzależniona- dwa dni niebrania leku powoduje taką nerwowość że sama ze sobą nie wytrzymuję, po prostu nie wiem co mam z tym robić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skutki menopauzy znosiłam dość długo,uderzenia gorąca,pot lejący się po twarzy itp..kupiłam Climea( zwykłą) już po kilku tygodniach wszystko się unormowało.Zrobiłam przerwę po trzech miesiącach brania tabletek( nie jestem zwolenniczką brania tabletek) czułam się bardzo dobrze.Zapomniałam o menopauzie.Po około roku nastąpił nawrót, kupiłam tym razem Climea Forte ,również brałam krótko,nawet resztę tabletek oddałam koleżance.Historia powtórzyła się,poty powróciły.Apteka...Climea Forte...i zaczęło się dziać,krwotoki z nosa,ciśnienie 220/175/100, jestem nisko ciśnieniowa.Myślałam, że wylewu dostanę.Odstawiłam climeę,zaznaczam że nie biorę żadnych innych leków.Ciśnienie spadło.I pewnie nie zwróciła bym na to tak wielkiej uwagi, gdyby nie opowieść znajomej,ona  również miała krwotoki z nosa.Któregoś dnia wyszła z domu i utraciła chwilowo pamięć,wylądowała w szpitalu.Ciśnienie też skakało do tak wysokich wartości jak u mnie.Ona również odstawiła tabletki ale musi już brać leki na nadciśnienie.Mam świadomość,że na każdy organizm leki mogą działać inaczej, ale już nie mam zaufania do tego leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie Panie z Forum. Od miesiąca biorę Climea-forte i mam 53 lata. Pomogła mi nie tylko w objawach menopauzy, ale również w utrzymaniu wagi, nie mam takiego " wilczego apetytu" i właśnie przez to ciągle ja stosuje, oczywiście każdy organizm reaguje inaczej, osobiście jestem bardzo zadowolona. Zaznaczam, ze nie jest to forma "reklamy" z mojej strony, przeciwnie lubię ten preparat, ponieważ jest skuteczny. Pozdrawiam. Joanna

----------


## Ewa Mąkosza

używam ten lek od kilku dni, męczyłam sie bardzo w nocy z napadami gorąca , w dzień również, brałam kilka innych leków żaden nie pomagał , w gazecie dorwałam ulotkę kupiłam za 21 zł, w aptece, jestem mile zaskoczona z każdym dniem jest coraz lepiej , mam ochotę do zycia, w nocy spię normalnie, nie budzę się kilkanaście razy w nocy mokra od potu, bardzo polecam , jestem zadowolona z efektów działania,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie na początku pomogło bardzo.Teraz znów uderzenia gorąca poniewierają mnie dniem i nocą co ok.40 minut.To straszne.Znajoma farmaceutka powiedziała mi że nic lepszego nie kupię z suplementów.Mam 52 lata i tropiki w środku zimy.Serdecznie Was wszystkie pozdrawiam.Maria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane- ja biorę climeę od 3-ch lat i napady gorąca mam dwa,trzy razy dziennie,trwa to kilka sekund.Wcześniej pot leciał mi po twarzy i plecach.Jestem wdzięczna Temu Kto wymyślił ten suplement bo mam spokój.Podobno każda z nas musi sama sobie dopasować lek (te bez recepty);to był mój trzeci wybór i działa do dziś.Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam 48 lat. 2 lata temu pierwszy raz dopadły mnie wybuchy gorąca i zimne poty. Schudłam wtedy 7 kg. Dlatego jestem zdziwiona że panie piszą o przybieraniu na wadze. Oczywiście byłam u ginekologa. Nie mogę stosować zastępczej terapii hormonalnej. Poty same przeszły. Okres dostałam po 5 mieciącach i do tej pory był regularnie. Teraz wszystko wróciło. Brak okresu, poty i brak snu pomimo że biorę leki nasenne. Waga również spada. Od dzisiaj zaczynam brać climea forte. Mam nadzieje ze pomoże. Czy któraś z pań również traci na wadze tak jak ja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi climea forte naprawde pomogła. Poczułam poprawe już po 3 tabletce a po 6 objawy prawie ustąpiły. Napisałam prawie ponieważ nadal występują ale są dużo słabsze i nie tak często się pojawiają. Do climea brałam jeszcze magnez z potasem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam wręcz przeciwne zdanie natemat tego leku. Po zastosowaniu moje objawy menopałzy się nasiliły.  Kto Wam zapłacił za takie pozytywne opinie.


Wszystkie suplementy diety to oszustwo, w tych tabletkach nic nie ma, oprócz sladowych ilości paru witamin, dlatego nie działa i nie będzie dzialac, pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kupujcie suplementow.

----------


## Beata 50 lat

Climea forte to pic na wodę, brałam przez 3 tygodnie i absolutnie nie czułam żadnego efektu a kiedy zorientowałam się, że to ta sama firma, od wszelakich suplementów diety takich jak opuchlizna wodna lub spalanie kalorii itd itp i która na okrągło się reklamuje, to popukałam się w głowę, że kupiłam od niech ten badziew, który tak naprawdę nie wiadomo co ma w swoim składzie. Te wszystkie entuzjastyczne opinie to z pewnością od osób związanych z producentem.Dziewczyny, trzeba na pewno dbać o siebie, uprawiać aktywny tryb życia i zdrowo się odżywiać. Ja jeszcze spróbuję kurację z ziołami bo hormonów łykać nie chcę.A co nagłego polepszenie samopoczucia to też tak miałam bez zażywania climea, na 6 miesięcy nagle wszystko minęło i dostałam okres, po miesiączce wróciły uderzenia gorąca i pocenie się. Więc tak też się zdarza. Aha oczywiście jestem pod opieką ginekologa i to wszystko jest sprawą naturalną.

----------

